# Trouble with Vans Encore



## jimster716 (Feb 11, 2009)

Get new boots. The Vans Encore are similar to the DC Scouts which I had with the single boa. I think the issue is because placement of the eyelets/lace crossover for the cables are more centralized at the top of the ankle and pressure is not well distributed at the top of the foot to get a proper lockdown. So you tend to get pinch points around the ankles and any further tightening of the boa makes it worse. Look at the Ride Jackson single boa and you'll notice an extra set of eyelets/crossover at the top of the boot to better distribute tightening (at least last season's model was). Needless to say, I'm not a big fan of single boa coilers used to tighten the whole boot since they tend to only tighten the ankle and top.

Some people have tried tightening while in a forward lean position, you might want to try that and see if that helps. I usually do that as well on my dual boa K2 boots.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

stop doing the liner lace so fucking tight


----------



## Rob94hawk (Feb 5, 2010)

legallyillegal said:


> stop doing the liner lace so fucking tight


I think this quote solves my problem.


----------



## clubmyke (Jan 21, 2010)

I have the vans cirro with the dual boa. Here are a couple things that helped:

- get superfeet insoles
- remove the jbars on the liner

hope that helps,

mike


----------

